# Briar Pipe



## RMB (Sep 7, 2008)

My Wife bought me a briar block that she owed me for losing my favorite pipe, and with little knowlege of pipemaking teckniques I came up with this. I am very pleased with it. The stem is Ebano Ipe Verde, with a pickguard accent, about an inch and a half tenon, and a modified bit that came with the block. The top of the bowl is the natural edge of the briar burl. No finish, just sanded and buffed with carnuba wax, which quickly wore off with the heat. Took two evenings, about 6hours total. Lots of fun! I could easily get addicted to this, but I'm refraining because I don't have time for another hobby!

Comments appreciated!


----------



## rando81 (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm not a smoker but that look's real nice , I really like the natural edge,good job


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Sep 7, 2008)

Beautifully done. It's been well over forty years, but I still miss my pipes.


----------



## BobBurt (Sep 7, 2008)

Not a smoker, but I like it (the pipe) not the smoking part

Thanks for showing it


----------



## papaturner (Sep 7, 2008)

December 17 will be 5 years since I smoked anything......but from the looks of your pipe I`d just carry it around anyway. lol


----------



## PaulDoug (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm an 'x' but I still like to look at pipes and love the smell.  That is a great one.  Let's see, I'm 65 maybe I'm old enough it won't matter if I start again!  But, I looked at the price of a bag of tobacco the other day.  Gone up a tad since I last bought one 30 years or so ago.  I live in one of those states that puts a sin tax on everything they deem to be a sin.  They do it under the guise that they want you to stop but they really don't because if you did where would they get their tax money!


----------



## RMB (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks for the comments! I'm glad you guys like it! 

Pipe tobacco is incredibly cheap when compared to a pack of cigarettes, and probably a lot better for you, especially since I don't inhale. 

A man's gotta have his vices... "All things in moderation." they say...


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Sep 8, 2008)

gorgeous freestyle...how'd you cut the tenon on the stem?  

Andrew


----------



## holmqer (Sep 8, 2008)

Excellent work! It is even more impressive that you did this on the first try.


----------



## RMB (Sep 8, 2008)

The tennon was done on the lathe, then flipped and held in the chuck so I could turn the visible profile.


----------



## ahoiberg (Sep 8, 2008)

hey ryan, nice first effort. pipes are a hoot. if you want to, check out the pipe maker's forum, it's a lot of fun to surf the site:

http://www.pipemakersforum.com/


----------



## reddwil (Sep 8, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## RMB (Sep 8, 2008)

I did check it out, and I'll probably go back to steal more tips when I make another, but for now I'll keep the IAP as my internet home, plus looking at all their shiny perfect pipes makes me feel less proud of mine....


----------



## ahoiberg (Sep 9, 2008)

it's definitely humbling to see those pros, but once you make a few, you'll come back and smile upon your first!


----------

